# Do you think the COLOR a man wears on a first date plays a factor in first impression



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

I was wondering if someone maybe unaware that they may not look as good in a certain color when meeting someone for the first time. It's this certain color shirt I have worn 3 times on a first date and never heard from the girl again. That color was orange

But when I wore the yellow, white, cream, or red shirt on the first meeting I got to the second date.


Or is this all in my head?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I think it's all in your head. Or they just don't like the color orange... Nah, it's in your head, again. Look, SMG, it's simple. If you think the color is to blame, don't wear it. Really, you should ask what colors a lady doesn't like, so you can avoid assaulting her eyes with a detested color. 

Actually, if you are unsure if you look bad in a color, don't wear it. Personally, I don't care much for orange, but love purples, blues, and greens. I don't like wide stripes at all, but pinstripe is ok. Really, you should have a female friend, one who would be brutally honest with you, regarding fashion, at least, help you out. Or if you have a male friend who has great fashion sense, ask him for help. Really, though, unless you have any first dates planned, don't stress about it. 

Have you scheduled your third date, yet? Or has she decided you are not compatible, after all?


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> I think it's all in your head. Or they just don't like the color orange... Nah, it's in your head, again. Look, SMG, it's simple. If you think the color is to blame, don't wear it. Really, you should ask what colors a lady doesn't like, so you can avoid assaulting her eyes with a detested color.
> 
> Actually, if you are unsure if you look bad in a color, don't wear it. Personally, I don't care much for orange, but love purples, blues, and greens. I don't like wide stripes at all, but pinstripe is ok. Really, you should have a female friend, one who would be brutally honest with you, regarding fashion, at least, help you out. Or if you have a male friend who has great fashion sense, ask him for help. Really, though, unless you have any first dates planned, don't stress about it.
> 
> Have you scheduled your third date, yet? Or has she decided you are not compatible, after all?



Yes I decided not to wear that Orange shirt anymore on a date. But yellow seems to be my color for sure

I have not scheduled because I told her I was going out of town lol

I won't have anymore money until Friday so the next date will have to be after that


----------



## SARAHMCD (Jul 2, 2014)

SMG15 said:


> I was wondering if someone maybe unaware that they may not look as good in a certain color when meeting someone for the first time. It's this certain color shirt I have worn 3 times on a first date and never heard from the girl again. That color was orange
> 
> But when I wore the yellow, white, cream, or red shirt on the first meeting I got to the second date.
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Thanks for providing today's laugh. Seriously, how old are you? 

The color of your shirt is not affecting if you get a second date. Most first dates (lets say 80%) don't lead to a second. Stop taking it personally. Have *you *wanted to go on a second date with every girl you've had a first date?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh boy! Another dating-question thread!

:smthumbup:

Honestly SMG, I think you overthink a lot of things. Wear whatever color you feel good in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

*Do you think the COLOR a man wears on a first date plays a factor in first im...*

What type of shirt is it? Tee shirt? Button down? Polo? 

Does it say "Vote for Pedro"?


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

You should really toss the prison garb SMG15. Orange is not the new black, it is a really hard color for most people to wear.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Unless you're taking her to a University of Texas or a University of Tennessee football game, I'd ditch the "orange!"*


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

If your pockets are stuffed with green you will look awesome.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Do you think the COLOR a man wears on a first date plays a factor in first im...*



coffee4me said:


> What type of shirt is it? Tee shirt? Button down? Polo?
> 
> Does it say "Vote for Pedro"?


Orange Polo


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> If your pockets are stuffed with green you will look awesome.


*Now I am rather confident of the belief that my RSXW is quite partial to things that "drip" green!

One being money and the other is a socially transmitted disease, but I don't think that the medical profession refers to it as "envy!" *


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

See, SMG? Even men are telling you to ditch the orange. Oh, and if you have a clown costume, toss that as well.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Do you think the COLOR a man wears on a first date plays a factor in first im...*



SMG15 said:


> Orange Polo


Orange=Yuck...

Polo=Yawn...


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Do you think the COLOR a man wears on a first date plays a factor in first im...*



T&T said:


> Orange=Yuck...
> 
> Polo=Yawn...



Well the Yellow Polo was not a problem lol


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Do you think the COLOR a man wears on a first date plays a factor in first im...*



T&T said:


> Orange=Yuck...
> 
> Polo=Yawn...



Why is Orange Yuck?


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

kristin2349 said:


> You should really toss the prison garb SMG15. Orange is not the new black, it is a really hard color for most people to wear.


Why is it a hard color for most people to wear?


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

It just isn't really a flattering color on most people no scientific explanation to give you. And it isn't really a popular color for much but prison clothes and traffic cones.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

kristin2349 said:


> It just isn't really a flattering color on most people no scientific explanation to give you. And it isn't really a popular color for much but prison clothes and traffic cones.


Well that Orange shirt will now be retired for 1st dates


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Op. You are overthinking the whole thing. 
Just be yourself and don't go into a date with high expectations . 
That way if the date does turn into more than one its a pleasant surprise .


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

joe kidd said:


> Op. You are overthinking the whole thing.
> Just be yourself and don't go into a date with high expectations .
> That way if the date does turn into more than one its a pleasant surprise .


I have a 2nd and 3rd date coming up in the next couple of weeks


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

*Do you think the COLOR a man wears on a first date plays a factor in first im...*



SMG15 said:


> I have a 2nd and 3rd date coming up in the next couple of weeks



Then there are no worries then right?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> I have a 2nd and 3rd date coming up in the next couple of weeks


Wait, there's another girl, too? No wonder you're broke...


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

Orange is a colour not to wear if you are asking for money donations .

Just like red is sexy .

Read somewhere . 

Seen an English guy looking good in orange polo once


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Do you think the COLOR a man wears on a first date plays a factor in first im...*



joe kidd said:


> Then there are no worries then right?


Right but I was just curious if a certain color could play a role in a first impression


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

tripad said:


> Orange is a colour not to wear if you are asking for money donations .
> 
> Just like red is sexy .
> 
> ...



These are my colors

Red
yellow
Cream
Lavender
Royal Blue


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Do you think the COLOR a man wears on a first date plays a factor in first im...*



SMG15 said:


> Right but I was just curious if a certain color could play a role in a first impression


Honestly? Not really. Not the color, per se. More like the color in connection with the complexion of the person wearing it. For instance, red. I CAN NOT wear red and look good. Does that mean I never wear red? No. It means that if there is little to no chance I am going somewhere, or I don't care HOW I look, I will wear the unflattering colors, like red. But if it is important to make a good impression, I wear dark blue, dark purple, black, or even teal. I wear lighter colors if it is hot and/or I don't necessarily need to impress anyone.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Orange doesn't even look good on this guy, a professional model. It totally washes out his complexion. I agree to ditch the orange polo.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

happy as a clam said:


> Orange doesn't even look good on this guy, a professional model. It totally washes out his complexion. I agree to ditch the orange polo.


*He looks just like a University of Tennessee cheerleader!

But I'll tell you one thing for certain: I'd wear that orange shirt any day before I'd ever get caught dead wearing pink!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> *He looks just like a University of Tennessee cheerleader!*


:rofl:


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

happy as a clam said:


> Orange doesn't even look good on this guy, a professional model. It totally washes out his complexion. I agree to ditch the orange polo.



Oh sh*T my shirt looks just like that LOL


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> These are my colors
> 
> Red
> yellow
> ...


Are all of these polo's??

Where do you live? Some of those are on the bold side including the orange. While you may get away with it in CA you may not in the North. I've seen some wild colours on men in CA! 

Here's a study done on how people "perceive" colours. While it was based on job interviews, it still applies. 

New CareerBuilder Study Looks at Best and Worst Colors to Wear in a Job Interview - MarketWatch

Most men can't pull off orange...Skin tone plays a large role in what colours you should where. For instance, I can wear a light pink in the summer, when well tanned, but I would NEVER where it in the winter months.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

happy as a clam said:


> Orange doesn't even look good on this guy, a professional model. It totally washes out his complexion. I agree to ditch the orange polo.


That's horrid lol


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

@T&T he lives in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Oh sh*T my shirt looks just like that LOL


Burn it.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> Burn it.


I can just wear it around family


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> I can just wear it around family


No. I'm serious. Burn it.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

SMG,

What else are you wearing with these polo's? Top down to your feet.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> No. I'm serious. Burn it.


Ok, but I will use it has a fetish shirt first and then trash it

LOL


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

*Do you think the COLOR a man wears on a first date plays a factor in first im...*



SMG15 said:


> I was wondering if someone maybe unaware that they may not look as good in a certain color when meeting someone for the first time. It's this certain color shirt I have worn 3 times on a first date and never heard from the girl again. That color was orange
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Admittedly, neutral colors (which is not orange) is a better color option to wear on a first date. More importantly, dress appropriately for the occasion. Let your personality and charm stand out and thus not to make what you are wearing be a distraction. 

As for what you like otherwise, outside of dating, wear what you like and what is comfortable.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Polos are good if they have your college logo on them. Remember the matching cap.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

SMG15 said:


> Yes I decided not to wear that Orange shirt anymore on a date. But yellow seems to be my color for sure
> 
> I have not scheduled *because I told her I was going out of town lol*
> 
> I won't have anymore money until Friday so the next date will have to be after that


Yes, yellow is good.

Lies in the beginning of a relationship? Even better!


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Yes, yellow is good.
> 
> Lies in the beginning of a relationship? Even better!


Should I tell her I don't get paid until Friday?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> Should I tell her I don't get paid until Friday?


Why not? It could easily have been stated that you are not going to be available until Friday, as that is payday. Or something along that line. She knows you work, right? I would assume she knows you have bills to pay. Why would it be a problem just saying you can't go out until after you get paid because bills need to be paid, too? I mean you could have EASILY made a joke of it. Smh.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> Polos are good if they have your college logo on them. Remember the matching cap.


High school, too. Sucks for me with my kids' school... their colors are red and white. Alas, I must support by wearing red.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

SMG15 said:


> Should I tell her I don't get paid until Friday?


What would be the harm in doing that?


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

SMG15 said:


> Should I tell her I don't get paid until Friday?



No bozo...you make plans now for your third date and just set it up for after you get paid.

Curse me! I promised myself I wouldn't post on any more of his threads! What is wrong with me? MUST...POUND....HEAD...AGAINST....TABLE....100 TIMES
(any one else want to join me? lol)


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> Why not? It could easily have been stated that you are not going to be available until Friday, as that is payday. Or something along that line. She knows you work, right? I would assume she knows you have bills to pay. Why would it be a problem just saying you can't go out until after you get paid because bills need to be paid, too? I mean you could have EASILY made a joke of it. Smh.


I actually wanted the next day to be dinner and a Free Public movie on the waterfront but they only show those on Thursday. And I can;t do it this thursday so it will have to be the following thursday


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

It's not the orange color, it's the "Property of NY Corrections Dept" stenciled on the reverse that is turning the women off,


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

Constable Odo said:


> It's not the orange color, it's the "Property of NY Corrections Dept" stenciled on the reverse that is turning the women off,


do everyone a favor and stop posting


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

SMG15 said:


> SecondTime'Round said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, yellow is good.
> ...


No

Not sexy 

Not macho 

Unless you are young n freshly out of school , then that is fine .


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

Runs like Dog said:


> Polos are good if they have your college logo on them. Remember the matching cap.



Seriously ? 

I am a woman . 

Dont think i mind polos . Although shirt is nicer .

What can he if not polos ?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SMG15 said:


> I actually wanted the next day to be dinner and a Free Public movie on the waterfront but they only show those on Thursday. And I can;t do it this thursday so it will have to be the following thursday


P-I-C-N-I-C D-I-N-N-E-R in a nearby park then go to the free movie. Agree on what you each can bring. I know I suggested a picnic awhile ago...


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

You could take her down to Camden Yards and go to an Orioles game. You'd fit right in, no problem!


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

SMG15 said:


> Should I tell her I don't get paid until Friday?


By all means, don't wait 'til Friday! (She might cancel or reschedule.) Just rack up the charges on a credit card!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canuck99 (Jul 17, 2014)

If a girl cared about the color of my shirt on a first date, I would say she isn't worth a ****. 

Just my 2 cents. WAY too much is made up of crap like this IMO. The food we eat, the drinks we order, etc, etc. 

It is probably why we are all so terrible at getting along these days.


----------



## SMG15 (May 23, 2015)

intheory said:


> OP,
> 
> Wear whatever makes you feel good. When you feel comfortable and at ease in what you are wearing; you will behave accordingly.
> 
> ...




In all honesty if you 0-2 on 1st dates when wearing a orange shirt

and 2-0 on 1st dates when wearing the red and yellow shirt, wouldn't you stick to the colors that's working for you?

Why go back to the orange unless its a 3rd or 4th date?


----------

